# Mauro Bertoli - iTunes



## Poiu (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm happy to introduce my new project on iTunes. There are many records, solo and with orchestra (Patriotic Concert Live with Texas Festival Orchestra at Round Top International Festival).
I hope you'll visit the page.
I'm happy if you can also forward this message to all your friend.

http://www.itunes.com/maurobertoli

Thank for your attention, 
Greetings
Mauro Bertoli
http://www.maurobertoli.com


----------

